# 02 Altima 2.5s Engine Problems



## Ssdon (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, so about 3 weeks ago my car started running shitty, it has almost 66000 miles on it. I was just driving up my hill to my house when i noticed when stepping on the gas the car wouldn't accelerate past 2000 rpms and the more i stepped on the gas the louder the engine got and at points sounded like it was about to die. The car was still drivable but couldn't exceed 40mph unless going downhill and my foot was off the gas, so i told them the car had no up hill power. I get a call back an hour later and they told me the problem worsened and the car couldn't exceed 10mph. The reason for this being was they said that both the pre-cat and catalytic converter had gotten clogged, heated up and started melting because of the blockage.


I had it replaced not under warranty because the car was 4 months past the 80k/8 year policy. Cost me about $1200. The day i got the car back i took it for an oil change, thought it would be a good idea seeing as what happened, and it was almost due anyways. Now, 2.5-3 weeks later, i go to start my car and hear a rattling noise. I pop the hood and the oils nearly gone after having only drove 300 miles and there's no leaks. I threw a couple of quarts of oil in so i could get around, the noise went away. However, i've read much about this online from numerous sites and from all my reading, when this starts happening its not too long before the engine needs to be replaced. Now i am unsure of what course of action to take. I am a college student with pretty much no money and from what I have read the engine replacement costs anywhere from $4000-5000, for starters that close to what the entire car is worth now, and i do not have that kind of 
money.


I am still making payments on this car and have about 2 more years before it is payed off and this is my only form of transportation so i am unsure as to what course of action to take. Any advice would help, if anyone has had or is having the same experience. I keep this car well maintained, take it in for oil changes every 2000-2500 miles thinking this would make the car last even longer than just the normal 3000 mile interval for oil changes. I guess i was wrong, the car looks excellent, body is in great shape, nothing more than minor scratches, interior is close to spotless, i clean it regularly, custom head-unit for stereo installed, and a remote starter, it would be a shame if a motor with 66000 miles needs to be replaced or be left in the driveway unusable and nothing more than eye candy, any advice would help, thank you.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm not sure about the issue itself (there could be a few causes), but an engine is nowhere near that much to replace in a 2.5s. You could probably get it done for <$2000 or cheaper if you source the parts yourself. Fortunately, the 2.5s is a dime a dozen.


----------

